# Does your Spoo have a sagittal crest?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry, I messed up with including the poll. Please just reply yes or no.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes :bootyshake:


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka has a big time ridge. And ridges on either side from eye to ear. A skull like a Klingon.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes and yes.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Yep! Love Rory's pointy head


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes - I let children feel it and tell them she is part raptor!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes for both!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Yes for Dewey. Even my dad , who is not a poodle fan (but is coming around ) and hesitantly pets Dewey, keeps saying "under all these curls this dog has a sharp pointy head!". Love the Klingon and Raptor references!!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

yes! I call him a baby t-rex


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep, Yuki does!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes! this is why we have a top-knot? So as not to scare the children?
Eric


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes, that is the dinosaur in her.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Boy it freaked me out the first time that I felt one of those (toys are perfectly smooth)! It must really hurt if the accidentally head bang you!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Boy it freaked me out the first time that I felt one of those (toys are perfectly smooth)! It must really hurt if the accidentally head bang you!


Yes, it does--especially on the chin!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Yes, it does--especially on the chin!



I can imagine!


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

Sadly no....we feel left out. :argh:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhuhaibill said:


> Sadly no....we feel left out. :argh:


Emma, you are clearly unique!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Sophie (spoo) has a VERY pointy head that looks very funny if I shave her down.

Ari (mpoo) is totally smooth and I thought it was weird when she first came home because I was used to Sophie's dinosaur skull.

Judging from TP's post, it looks like it's more of a spoo trait and less of a mpoo/tpoo trait?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

sophie anne said:


> Judging from TP's post, it looks like it's more of a spoo trait and less of a mpoo/tpoo trait?


Yes, I don't think it occurs in mpoos/tpoos (but someone correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Yep! Romeo has a big one!!! Thank goodness for topknots!


----------



## 3sps (Feb 5, 2012)

*poodle bump*

We call it a poodle bump! Actually it is a great way to identify a standard poodle if they come into a shelter and are too hairy or matted to be sure! love my dinosaurs!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, Abbey has a pointy head, and I didn't know it was a spoo thing until now.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> Yes, I don't think it occurs in mpoos/tpoos (but someone correct me if I'm wrong).



Don't know about Mini's but I have never met a toy with one.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

zooeysmom said:


> Yes, it does--especially on the chin!


Yes, it hurts, and CAN break one's nose as well...don't ask me how I know!

VQ

P.S. And I call her, affectinately, my pointy headed child!


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

Yup Coal has one!


----------



## Wren (Jul 2, 2013)

Yes, big, pointy and sharp. He didn't have much, if any , as a young pup though.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes times two. Their heads are very pointy, the better to hold the extra brains.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

One Medium with a small crest at the back of his head here!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, Chanter's is very pointy and huge! When I discovered it years ago, I thought he was broken!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Bony surface area extensions like a sagittal crest provide then needed anchoring surface area for the attachments of muscles to the skeleton. I suppose that the sagittal crest is largely absent in tpoo and mpoos because fo their over all more delicate construction and not so much need for heavy musculoskeletal structures.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Bony surface area extensions like a sagittal crest provide then needed anchoring surface area for the attachments of muscles to the skeleton. I suppose that the sagittal crest is largely absent in tpoo and mpoos because fo their over all more delicate construction and not so much need for heavy musculoskeletal structures.



Do other large breed dogs have it? Or just Spoos and Dinosaurs lol?


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Do other large breed dogs have it? Or just Spoos and Dinosaurs lol?


Pretty much any breed that isn't ateliolic dwarf has a crest. Some have bigger, some have smaller. One can Google images for "$BREED skull" to confirm this... I'd list some breeds but I'd have to list almost every breed I can think of...


----------



## mamalion (Aug 8, 2014)

peccan said:


> Pretty much any breed that isn't ateliolic dwarf has a crest. Some have bigger, some have smaller. One can Google images for "$BREED skull" to confirm this... I'd list some breeds but I'd have to list almost every breed I can think of...


My smallish mini has one, not a huge one, but a lot bigger than a sighthound.


----------



## lizzy_8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes, hadn't a clue what it was but was told it was normal. I'm use to miniatures. This is my first standard.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Well I'll be darned - Timi has one! I guess I don't really touch the top of her head much - just brush the topknot and tie it back up, but tonight I decided to give her a little head massage before tying it back up, and there it was - very distinct ridges. Of course it's as tiny as the rest of her, but now I know where she stores her extra IQ points?


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

yes... I love it

pr


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Tiny Poodles, Phoebe too! Seamus has a huge one, but he is so mixed that SPoo isn't that much in his gene pool.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

By the way, Timi has reached the point of being able to follow human conversations. Yesterday, I was telling a little girl who was interested in her that Timi was very frustrated to find that since her last visit they had put up fencing around all of the little trees dotted around the dog park, effectively making them a boys only potty. The little girl pointing to the far side of the park said "oh but there is one left over there that she can still get to", with which Timi looked up from her obsessive circling of the fenced tree and made a beeline over to check out the one accessible tree!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> By the way, Timi has reached the point of being able to follow human conversations. Yesterday, I was telling a little girl who was interested in her that Timi was very frustrated to find that since her last visit they had put up fencing around all of the little trees dotted around the dog park, effectively making them a boys only potty. The little girl pointing to the far side of the park said "oh but there is one left over there that she can still get to", with which Timi looked up from her obsessive circling of the fenced tree and made a beeline over to check out the one accessible tree!


This does not surprise me.....we who live with Poodles KNOW how smart they are. I usually just talk to Iris like she is a really smart 5 year old human. I just KNOW she understands everything. 

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Viking Queen said:


> This does not surprise me.....we who live with Poodles KNOW how smart they are. I usually just talk to Iris like she is a really smart 5 year old human. I just KNOW she understands everything.
> 
> VQ



Not all of my poodles have been like this - only the blacks teehee? I know that there are poodles of other colors who are like this, but I think that being black/blue virtually guarantees it!


----------

